# 6D - Possible to Reorder Picture Order on Camera?



## bluehabit (May 5, 2015)

Is it possible to change the order of your pictures somehow on the camera with the 6D?


----------



## TCampbell (May 8, 2015)

Not ... exactly.  (which means "technically" yes, but with what you'd have to do to achieve this, you'll probably decide there's no point.)

As you shoot, the files are assigned a name with a numeric suffix.  The suffix is treated like a serial number... e.g. if my prefix is "IMG" (image) and my suffix is 0001.jpg (or .cr2 if shooting RAW), then the next shoot will be 0002, then 0003, etc.)    

If these shots were to be renamed, then I suspect the camera would display them in your new order (I have not tested it... there's a remote chance that it's displaying them based on date/time stamp, but that's doubtful.)

But here's the problem... there's no way to rename the images using only the camera itself.  You'd have to remove the memory card, insert it into a computer, rename them using the computer, then put the card back into the camera.  After all of that, the question becomes... why not just import them into the computer and display them on the computer?

If images are taken at different events -- but left on the same memory card (I make habit of getting the images off the card and onto the computer as soon as possible) then you can create different folders for each event (so the images aren't combined in one big folder).  Some cameras also allow for custom naming conventions (e.g. a photographer might shoot 2 weddings and create prefixes for wedding_a vs. wedding_b, etc.)  But that's not the same as re-ordering the images so that they display in a different order when reviewed.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2015)

It is inadvisable to mess around with pictures until they are safely somewhere secure off the camera.


----------

